# The FUN Chicken Thread. Let's See How Many Posts We Can Get



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

Post funny videos, jokes, and pics related to poultry here. (Keep it clean).

Let's see how long this thread can get.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm starting it off. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/yO7MWuJ7zLA[/ame]


----------



## randm (May 24, 2013)

Why did the chicken cross the road...........to get to the other side. :happy2::happy2::happy2:


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

This was sent to me a while ago. It certainly fits homesteadingtoday!

http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/1330229/Why/


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

This one made me chuckle.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Love this one!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Just relaxing..


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2013)

Two-timer!


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Come on guys and gals! This is fun. Find some more! 

Eventho he's confused about what a chicken is....


----------



## theshoenlebens (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2013)

.....


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Guys! What's up? You all have some, we know it!


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Love this thread!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2013)

A chicken joke thread would just be incomplete without laughing chickens (yes, this is a real breed in Asia). 

[ame]http://youtu.be/d6pb638lnfU[/ame]


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

This is the best thread yet. Put me down for a like on every post.ound:


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Good morning HT.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

... But nothing else.


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

:thumb:


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I was laughing when I first saw this commercial on TV.. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6ClVD6TWqk[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Good thread idea. I'm laughing and crying.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Ladycat, thanks for the great thread! DH and I loved checking this out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

Uh what?

[ame]http://youtu.be/kCUtQyXfGOY[/ame]


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmm, let me try that again..http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxISEhUUEhIWFRQVFBUUFRcUFBQXFxQUFBQXFhQXFRQYHCggGBwlHBQUITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGiwkHB8sLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCwsLCw3KywsNysrKyssK//AABEIAM8A8wMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAbAAACAwEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAACAwEEBQYAB//EAEQQAAIBAgMFBAYHBQYHAQAAAAECAAMRBBIhBTFBUWEGEyJxFDKBkaHwFlKTscHR4TNCVGJ0FSM0U7KzJENjZHOC8Qf/xAAZAQADAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIEAwX/xAAlEQACAgEEAwACAwEAAAAAAAAAAQIRAwQSITEFE0EiURQycRX/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/AEqI0fpBW0YLTSKhi/OsmCo1kkQBIYI1fn3RS3jhEMYojVaJXrHqIA0OB6ws0UhjEGsBUNBk3MhYREYA2nssOeIgKiLaSZIWRaCAGCR7IxpAEdgKcSDGgawCJQmLAgnlGkQSkCGKIiWGvzrLLiCywCioyxRB85aK/nFMsZJXZYthLDCKcGAisRyiSNN/zrLTj58ohh+kaXJLQiw5z0O89AY4Q1MFTGKZxNdBqIYMARggFBLDXhAEYggMMCPAgII5FisR5QY60hRrDA4xgFb74QWQB83hxiIH4z1oYEkCAgLSZJWSBABdp6HbSRaNCAAgkR1oLb41yArL+H3QWEeR7YsDnGSxJEFhGkQCIEsrkfPSLt8+yWGWKIjFRXYRTiWCItxARWZYllllx8Ip15R2IrhPm89JI+bz0m2AaiMCyKYhjlOZrCAjRFqN8aogBCmX9i7O9JriiWKL3bVGKWzEKyKFBINrl9/SU7Te7EJ/xh/p3/3aciTGX9p9lcLQpNVJxTKozMEqkkAak2JG4ayKPZ3CEXapXTRSRUrlSMwvble3Wbu39m1a6ZadXuwwZHuuYMlQWPG4YC9j13GZu2eyCYh2ZmFipAVkDZT3DUQ3UjMTOdkC/o5grX7+pbdf0nkbHj0PuMbT7NYQgZatQgkAWrkgk6gAjjK/0IpF2Y5CC9F1HdrZBTq06jKBu8Xdge2e2V2dOHqkqCVpUgyL4VSpiCHGcciEypfrC2BfHZHD/WrfbNJ+iFD69b7Zpu0CbDMLGwuBuBtrb2xhhbA536IUPr1/tmkfQ+h/mV/tmnRXkwtgc39DaH+biPtj+UydubI9E7t0qVGV6q0mWo2a2cHKyta41A04gzupzvbYf3NL+po/6oJuxGABPFdIZWQReaABI1kBecYBIlIkXaCwjX3QAsYUJYaRdo9xFNAkU4imGsc4gNGIQw39fwiGEskfPnFkQEys4iWEslYqov5+6BJWy+UmMVZ6KgAURiQVEYonM1kgXjUkARirAZIE3uxP+Kb/AMDf7iTEVJt9i/8AF2/7d/hUpyJ9C+G72w2nWpUlp4ZWbEV3FOllCnIN9SocxA8KBiLm17DjMnC9qq4FINRDAUsMazM9m72vVeiyKoFrh6ZJNwN86La216OHK97m8QYgrTZ8qrlzs2UeFRmFzG4PGUqgYrYWqPT1AF3psQbc9bn3zkScdW//AEFkVGagLMzBgrl+7WmtJqhZgMpIWoTpcG2+WX7ZVs7IuHS6olw1Qqxq1FpsAotcp/e2zW0t7J1ypSAIAQAE3HhAF99xwisViaSEXsWdkp6AE3Y+G/IaQAy9qbYxNGjSJooa1So6Fc5yKEp1XzZgLkWprpa/imQe2lcMiGhTDs4ue9Ip92adGp67AeO1fd/KbTtil+F/OQcOunhGhuNBoQLXHLTSAGF2Tesc/fFz4KVs999mz2+E6OKpUFX1VA8hbdGwA9Oe7afsU/qKP+udDOd7afsqXXE0R8TGuwMSSBCyz1poExYAkkQgskyhCiINvhHEQMsYCWEUyyyyxTCBLK7CCyx9ucURGS0IYfPlFkaywwiXECRDCJqCWXF4lxAQgJPQr+fvnpIAgQkWSBGKJBrCAjKQggRlIQAZllrYuPTD4palQ5abUqlMsdyMWRlzch4TrztziQIQWJqxo29q7Q2bialJqmMoFKa1QUGIAz95ksGyt4l8JupuDcTJxGGwb1kqHaGGKrWq1AjVFsDUrd6rLZh4hYDfbdysYCiNQSPXZNGe+zMMQR6fgtRTF82rsneg1ay58tR2725BB1XQjQjpNldlO7rNVNRamasKoYAhyuYuqk6jKoaw5i2otKIUcpp7G2l3JCP+yOik/wDLJ4G/7vXh5blKFBRu4ra9CkctWtTpta9ndVJHMAmJPaPB/wAXQ+1T85V7SYPMoqqPEl7/AM1M6sPMWuPI85hgAgcYRjaCjpPpNgv4uh9tT/OR9KMD/F0Ptk/Oc8E6QrcI/WFG99KcD/GUPtk/OY3aHa9HE91ToVFqkVlqs1M5lRaYJ8TDS5JAA3+6LAhIt90eyuWFc0CRIAjKtNlGomNU2uQbZb623weWPRfrkatp4iZlDbSk2cZet5qKb6iXFp9HOUWuwGEG0aReCR8ZaJEsIsx7CKjExTCLKxzCARGSIKxTCPaLMCWIKxFTylh98S8CPpXyiejQnWeiooFYdoKaQxOZqJAjEgiMSCAasNRFJHoPdGAaxqxSGMESAat4y1xruP3cYtfnWGBGM1di7Sy2pVD4TpTY8OSN+B6W862L2ZUps2Smz073XJlugOpUqSDYG9rX0IHCVClwQdQd4lhcdiFAAraDTVFJ9p4znTTtElb0pbhScrfVcFT7mjSNZNbEV6gytWuDwNKkQfesops4hgRWdbfuqKaoehUL91pcXL6O+DQB4wlxaJcX8QF26Dh5fpE1iQptvsbedtwnLVcDiKYq1nK2IuwLG9he4HUzFrc0ktsEbtHgjN3J/wCE9q+3FLD6Em53WFz7BK2H2glTDCs17E3DBd+bdfrFYDYOC2iA7IfD9Y2I6E8RoZpdo8OtPC9xRXwiwA3AEerMsJLZf065Mcozr4ZOIwT3Bva53ec2dmbTyEIx8J0EpYGue6VX9YLa+/UTFx2Ks+/dwnXHlcWZskNx9JQ3Gm6etMjY21UdBdhe34TWVwdxv5T04zTMbjRGWLKxo3xZ/GWQwWESY9jEmBLFERT7o5jFGMlldhF1BGuYqpAhCgek9PXnoWMDNCBtKPfjnCGI6zkbEXw0JWlAYgQxiBADTVo1W6zMTEDnGriOsYM0VaOptM0YjrDXFQA1FEap0mSMX1jFxXWAUaameJmd6X1k+l9YAaV5N5m+l9ZJxfWNBRolpg9oMLVxFqa/s/3tbBvM7yOkvHFDnPekzhmxexVZ2wZ3hluS5PbJwXo6AAiw3qqgAyhtFmZr8PuvL4xUuUMAtRcw9vsmOel9a4O38l5JXI4bEI4uBprqfvmLiMLpcknXWfQcbssWtMnE7INrKup6TFOztFo4apVa/Ll/8nTbLXEU1DXbUcd3kBN3sx2RUu1SsouD4bjnrpNzbeBsl0Hw3idsEpLmzjlUGzl6faKpTNnW45nQzYwW1adSwB8XLnOVr0gTc6i853b20+7saR3Ebr3H6TfDUMzSxI+sZwYtmnJdnu0veIBUOvA/nNw4sGa4TUlZmcaLbtFM8rNjBxMQ2KlkFp2inaVWxQHGKbF9YEtFgvPSkMTPQCimKbQlpNLwQQ+7nE1WUBRaMWiecuZIQSMLKy0TzjUpHnHpTjBT6QsLELTPOSKR5y0KcMU4DZWFI84YpnnLPdw1pQBMq92ecnujzlzuoYpRibKIpHnCFI8/npLvdSe7gKymtEwu5POXRT0kZIUKyj3J5ze7Mv6yHjqJQ7uMw1TIwYcJMluVApcm3i6QvulajTXNr7PZLmcOL9JRr6Lpwnk5YUzfCXBQ2xjXXVdLHhxEivtPvKeYHhqOWkHHDOvX54zncclSmrFRe+u/51kJ0Xtso7TF72O+cZ2gpKL6+MjdxOs7PBYbvvWOXTlvicVsAKxPrec7R/ZzmkcvsoOtMXGs6vs9WLoQd4PwnP4/DldBwmz2QGjewec06eX5cGXMuDaajFtRlpzEkzcYyrUo/N4lqQlxzEO0Yr5K4p+cmMv0+M9Ao0RTjFpSytKMFORR2sqLRhilLYpQlpwoLK4pQxRllaUZ3UKGVBRjBS6SytMQgkB2IFGGKceFhZYCEd3PCnLAWeymACckkLePtPEQoQgJPZY609kgITlkZY9kkFYAClZli69ViDb5MaUgMkiUIy7LjJroqJTe9zyFx1tGd0D62743jHFh0nM7Q7V4ek4p5ySxt4QSBfh19k8zLh2Ps3YpSn8NzD4FQ5IAAO/3QNqgAfOsXhdoZR4tNbi4+BEzNsbTUgm4Gmt90nlITVs5fbbDW3t1mxsWgKVJddTqZzeIqrUb***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://www.homesteadingtoday.com/data:image/jpeg;base64,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***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


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/data:image/jpeg;base64,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***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
Did this one work???

Well, that's a no. What in the world is going on?

One more time...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

That one is cute, but let's try this one..


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I laughed so hard at this, my sides are aching...tears rolling down my face. Oh man...I can hardly breathe... :hysterical:

The first rooster and the ones after the 1:21 marker on the video were especially hilarious. 

EDITED TO ADD: Whoops...a few of these roos are also in post # 16 (which I am just now seeing). Ah, well, the ending makes it worthwhile. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8qeUWOBN6U[/ame]


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

CajunSunshine said:


> I laughed so hard at this, my sides are aching...tears rolling down my face. Oh man...I can hardly breathe... :hysterical:
> 
> :hysterical:ound: me to. Good one.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Some of those had amazing breathe control! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=obQIdffSQUk


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Dang, no wonder they won't let you keep roosters in the city! LOL


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

......


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

[ame]http://youtu.be/lR0Qu4Ggjlw[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

What I want for Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Can't embed this, it's not at youtube. The link goes to Jib Jab.

This is beyond weird. It took a minute to load for me, so be patient if you don't have a lightning fast connection.

http://www.jibjab.com/view/O963EsdcTSuyVpPQligDvg


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

My friend sent me this


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Cluckmas!


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I've put this on here before but some may not have seen it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imv_ajFkDbg[/ame]


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=802826186399570&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=CC%20eNews&utm_campaign=12.24.13%20CC%20eNews


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

The laughing roos are kinda creepy! What a hoot, or should I say cluck!?!


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Nimrod, that is my favorite! Laughed until the dog thought something was wrong and came to check on me! Thanks


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

My kids put the chicks in the tree


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

View attachment 19862

I love Foghorn Leghorn!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

This cracked me up, I found it on a blog, someone stuck googly eyes on chicken peepers.

You can see the blog post here: http://crankypuppy.blogspot.com/2012/08/pinless-peepers.html


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

Awesome thread!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ll187f27Pxg[/ame]


----------



## theshoenlebens (Nov 5, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/safety-vests-chickens-090541813.html


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

I recently read that it is scientific fact that a chicken is only an egg's way of reproducing iteslf.

I DO know that one can spend a very entertaining interlude at any time of day with only a chicken and a laser pointer or small mirror. A chicken will chase a small point of bright light, assuming, I guess, that it is a bug as long as you keep moving the light around. it will chase it up walls, under culverts, around people's feet and legs, across the dog, cat, or up your mother-in-law's dress, if you can make the light go there. It's like having a remote control feathered attack vehicle that you can use against friends or enemies and that you can eat when you are finished playing.....Joe


----------



## pax6 (Feb 7, 2013)

One of our Wyandotte's in a tutu


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2014)

Rockin' chickens!


----------



## Buckles (Dec 14, 2013)

View attachment 22010


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

ladycat said:


> Rockin' chickens!


Wow, at first glance I thought that was Sharon Stone! LOL


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Lookin4GoodLife said:


> Wow, at first glance I thought that was Sharon Stone! LOL


The one on the right is.


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Our3 (Jan 23, 2012)

......................


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

Egg head?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2014)

Weird.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Had to play with that one....lol..


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

Lady cat, I had the other end !

"My butt's stuck!"


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qYYlvi4_rZY[/ame]


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

Poultry Shaming


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

:gaptooth:
[YOUTUBE]1G0stojwYjI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

What can a chicken do that a man can't ? 

Eat with his pecker.ound:


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

I love the shaming post! The egg to baby is cool too- have you guys seen the other videos that guy does? Pretty darn cool!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2014)

Very true!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

*Why Did The Chicken Cross The Road?* 

SARAH PALIN: The chicken crossed the road because, gosh-darn it, heâs a maverick!

BARACK OBAMA: Let me be perfectly clear,â¦ if the chickens like their eggs they can keep their eggs. No chicken will be required to cross the road to surrender her eggs. Period.

JOHN McCAIN: My friends, the chicken crossed the road because he recognized the need to engage in cooperation and dialogue with all the chickens on the other side of the road.

HILLARY CLINTON: What difference at this point does it make why the chicken crossed the road.

GEORGE W. BUSH: We donât really care why the chicken crossed the road. We just want to know if the chicken is on our side of the road or not. The chicken is either with us or against us. There is no middle ground here.

DICK CHENEY: Whereâs my gun?

COLIN POWELL: Now to the left of the screen, you can clearly see the satellite image of the chicken crossing the road.

BILL CLINTON: I did not cross the road with that chicken.

AL GORE: I invented the chicken.

JOHN KERRY: Although I voted to let the chicken cross the road, I am now against it! It was the wrong road to cross, and I was misled about the chickenâs intentions. I am not for it now, and will remain against it.

AL SHARPTON: Why are all the chickens white?

DR. PHIL: The problem we have here is that this chicken wonât realize that he must first deal with the problem on this side of the road before it goes after the problem on the other side of the road. What we need to do is help him realize how stupid he is acting by not taking on his current problems before adding any new problems.

OPRAH: Well, I understand that the chicken is having problems, which is why he wants to cross the road so badly. So instead of having the chicken learn from his mistakes and take falls, which is a part of life, Iâm going to give this chicken a NEW CAR so that he can just drive across the road and not live his life like the rest of the chickens.

ANDERSON COOPER: We have reason to believe there is a chicken, but we have not yet been allowed to have access to the other side of the road.

NANCY GRACE: That chicken crossed the road because heâs guilty! You can see it in his eyes and the way he walks.

PAT BUCHANAN: To steal the job of a decent, hardworking American.

MARTHA STEWART: No one called me to warn me which way the chicken was going. I had a standing order at the Farmerâs Market to sell my eggs when the price dropped to a certain level. No little bird gave me any insider information.

DR SEUSS: Did the chicken cross the road? Did he cross it with a toad? Yes, the chicken crossed the road, but why it crossed Iâve not been told.

ERNEST HEMINGWAY: To die in the rain, alone.

GRANDPA: In my day we didnât ask why the chicken crossed the road. Somebody told us the chicken crossed the road, and that was good enough for us.

BARBARA WALTERS: Isnât that interesting? In a few moments, we will be listening to the chicken tell, for the first time, the heart warming story of how it experienced a serious case of molting, and went on to accomplish its lifelong dream of crossing the road.

ARISTOTLE: It is the nature of chickens to cross the road.

JOHN LENNON: Imagine all the chickens in the world crossing roads together, in peace.

BILL GATES: I have just released eChicken2014, which will not only cross roads, but will lay eggs, file your important documents and balance your checkbook. Internet Explorer is an integral part of Chicken 2014. This new platform is much more stable and will never reboot.

ALBERT EINSTEIN: Did the chicken really cross the road, or did the road move beneath the chicken?


----------



## theshoenlebens (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2014)

That's me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2014)

I plead the 5th


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm not sure what this means but it's funny.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

ladycat said:


> That's me!


Add horses to that and you have me! And the occasional cat and dog


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2014)

Bad parenting.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2014)

I need this sign.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Just wanted to THANK ALL OF YOU.....so funny!!!!!!ound::bouncy: I Love this thread.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2014)

Oops.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

ladycat said:


> Oops.


I hope they left the tracks! Too funny!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll take two sides with that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2014)

The egg on the left is the color normally laid by one of my Wheaton Marans hens. The one on the right was the Easter present she gave me yesterday.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

Silly kids.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2014)

Strange.

[YOUTUBE]ODcR0uVDX5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

http://youtu.be/pdxo1mZeY68

Well, tried to embed it, but don't know how.


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZzCZgqQ77Y[/ame]


----------



## Buckhuntr (Oct 4, 2012)

A friend sent me this one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy Easter!


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Girls. Always go to the lay boxes together..  and I did get an egg in each box!
View attachment 27761


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

The you tube links in this old thread didn't survive the changeover to the new forum software, but they still work via copy n paste. 

Here is my first contribution for 2018 (I love how this was staged/videoshopped/whatever you call it!):


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I rescued this one from post #29.

The first rooster and the ones after the 1:21 marker on the video were especially hilarious.


----------



## brumer0 (Jan 21, 2015)

“... they’re made of chicken ...” lol


----------

